# Canadian police kill man after US tip on imminent attack



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 3, 2017)

Love when international cooperation makes a difference.

Canadian police kill man after US tip on imminent attack

STRATHROY, Ontario — The man killed during a Canadian police raid at his home in Ontario on Wednesday was a supporter of Islamic State who was in the final stages of attacking a major urban center with a homemade bomb, police said on Thursday.

Police raided the home of Aaron Driver in the small town of Strathroy after receiving credible information, including a "martyrdom video," from U.S. authorities that he planned what could have been a "dreadful" attack, the Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) said.

Driver died after he detonated an explosive device in the backseat of a taxi as police closed in, the RCMP said in Ottawa. The RCMP had said on Wednesday that he was fatally shot by police, but at Thursday's news conference the police could not say if he died as a result of the detonation, or as a result of being shot by officers.


----------



## Philopalope (Aug 4, 2017)

Good riddance.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 4, 2017)

He blew himself up and then they shot the shit out of him anyway?  Sweet.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 4, 2017)

Cooperation is so important these days. I mean, more than say 30 years ago.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 4, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> He blew himself up and then they shot the shit out of him anyway?  Sweet.




The Insurance Shot is not a redundancy...it is your Friend.


----------



## CQB (Aug 4, 2017)

I proffer the option: he was fatally blown up by police.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 4, 2017)




----------

